# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  нАлил vs налИл

## basurero

Some dictionaries say that both pronunciations are correct, others give only one (грамота.ру Русское словесное ударение says "налИл", яндекс says "нАлил", грамота.ру Орфографический словарь says "нАлИл"). Are they both correct and is there any difference between them?
There are a lot of other similar examples like склонИт vs склОнит and some others I can't remember.

----------


## Звездочёт

Некоторые русские слова допускают разные ударения. Это исключения. Но я рекомендую
1) налИл, а не нАлил;
2) склонИт, а не склОнит;
3) твОрог, а не творОг;
4) египтЯне, а не егИптяне.

----------


## basurero

> Некоторые русские слова допускают разные ударения. Это исключения. Но я рекомендую
> 1) налИл, а не нАлил;
> 2) склонИт, а не склОнит;
> 3) твОрог, а не творОг;
> 4) египтЯне, а не егИптяне.

 Тhanks. Do you mind explaining on what basis you recommend them? Does the other pronunciation sound more colloquial, for example?

----------


## Ramil

I second Звездочёт with this one. Why? I really don't know. 
I've never heard нАлил and егИптяне in my life. I don't think they are correct.
I've склОнит, but to me it sounds very rural.
And I've been taught in school that both твОрог and творОг are correct, but I've never heard anyone said творОг so it doesn't sound right to me.

----------


## BappaBa

Имхо, "нАлил" говорят только алкаши.

----------


## Оля

> I've never heard нАлил and егИптяне in my life. I don't think they are correct.

 Ег*и*птяне _is_ correct. I've heard it in my life many times. But I personally say "египт*я*не", and recommend to use this stress (they are both correct, however).

----------


## Lampada

> ...And I've been taught in school that both твОрог and творОг are correct, but I've never heard anyone said творОг so it doesn't sound right to me.

 Я и все вокруг меня в Киеве говорили _творОг_.  Услышав _твОрог_, я знала, что это говорит приезжий.  ::   _Марина Королёва
 " Творожные перепетии 
Бывают в языке такие слова (надо сказать, их немного), где наличие двух вариантов ударения вовсе не означает того, что один из них неправильный. Вот уж где раздолье!  
Простое, простейшее слово - "твОрог". Или "творОг"? 
Если верить Орфоэпическому словарю под редакцией Аванесова - а я, например, очень ему доверяю, - то в любом случае не ошибешься. Нюансы, правда, есть. "ТворОг" стоит на первом месте. 
"Надо не забыть купить творОг, меня просили". 
"ТворогА сегодня не было, так что пироги с творогОм сделаем в другой раз". 
Или вот так еще можно: "Хочешь творогУ"? 
При этом рядом с вариантом, к которому многие привыкли - "твОрог" - стоит помета: "допустимо". Это значит, что слово нормальное, литературное, однако все-таки не образцовое. За "твОрогом" пойдет человек, который не придает особого значения правильным ударениям. Что касается Словаря ударений, включая новейшее его издание двухтысячного года, там "твОрога" вообще нет, словарь его считает просторечным. То ли дело "творОг"! 
Оно и понятно: "творОг" был изначально. Загляните в Словарь Даля, там только "творОг, творогА (или творогУ), творогОм, о творогЕ"... В общем, лучший вариант все же - "творОг". 
Надеюсь, в соседнем магазине вас правильно поймут и дадут вам именно то, что вы просили, то есть пачку творогА._ "  http://www.rg.ru/2004/12/17/tvorog.html

----------


## Alware

Talking about the subject it's for sure налИл.
What about склОнИт whatever i've no idea what's this word supposed to mean
твОрОг is tricky word - in sg. nom. it's твОрог but I say творогА творогУ творогЕ творогАм творогАми творогАмищами e.t.c.

----------


## Crocodile

> 3) твОрог, а не творОг;

 +1 to "творОг"
творОг => творОжная запеканка

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Ramil  I've never heard нАлил and егИптяне in my life.   Ег*и*птяне _is_ correct. I've heard it in my life many times.

 +1 to "египт*я*не" and "египт*я*нин" (and also "самаритЯнин", "израильтЯнин", "воложАнин", "северЯнин")

----------


## Crocodile

> [...] Are they both correct and is there any difference between them?

 I think the difference is between a standard and a local pronunciation. How do you pronounce "either" or "potato"? Is it "EE-ther" or "AY-ther"? Is it a "po-TA-to" or a "po-TAY-to"? If you just study the language, you'd go with what you hear in your audio lesson. I was born in Moscow, so I say "налИл" and "склонИт". Other versions sound local to me in a normal (not a poetic) speech.

----------


## Propp

One of my grandmothers (the more poorly educated, so to say, and born in a small village) used to say творОг, as I remember now (and also [церьковь], [четверьг] and dual number in 'несу косу на плечи, хочу лису посечи' in her folk tales). Being an ordinary child in an ordinary Soviet 70-80-s family I used to speak the modern 'Common' Russian language, which is more or less normal but with those 'ложить' and 'твОрог' (and 'скока время') things. And only when I entered the Moscow University I started to use класть и творОг in my speach.  ::

----------


## Звездочёт

> +1 to "творОг"
> творОг => творОжная запеканка

  ::  У меня творОг устойчиво ассоциируется с деревенской речью и режет мне слух.
А что до ударений...
зУб, но зубнОй, и в то же время мЕдь и мЕдный
городИть, но, гОрод, городкИ
вЕс и увЕсистый, однако гОры и горИстый, хОлм и холмИстый
Так о чём могут сказать ударения в исходных словах?

----------


## Crocodile

> У меня творОг устойчиво ассоциируется с деревенской речью и режет мне слух.

 Мой дядя выяснял лет сорок
И все же выяснить не мог,
Как говорить вернее: творог,
А может, правильней – творог?!
И как-то он в молочной лавке
Его увидел на прилавке, –
Лицо, как роза, расцвело,
Решил купить он полкило.
Но тотчас, на прилавок глядя,
Опять задумался мой дядя:
«Ведь, вероятно, он недорог,
Пойдет в ватрушку и в пирог...
А как спросить: «Почем творог?
А может, правильнее творог?».
Задачу эту смог решить
Мой дядя, лишь дойдя до кассы,
Сказав: «Прошу вас получить
За полкило творожной массы».
Кассирша мало разбиралась
В местоименьях, падеже.
И так сказала: «Не осталось!
Она распродата уже!». 
(В.Громов)   

> ТВОРОГ ИЛИ ТВОРОГ?
> Что-то я сегодня слишком категорична, никаких вариантов не предлагаю. Что ж, вот вам поблажка. Слово творог произносится двояко: с ударением на первый или на второй слог. Можно сказать творОг, а можно - твОрог. Ошибки не будет. Если же вас такая неопределенность не устраивает, как, например, меня, могу сообщить, что предпочтительнее все же творОг. В словарях, допускающих двоякое произношение, творОг стоит на первом месте. *А в Словаре ударений, так же как и у Даля, творОг вообще единственный вариант, а твОрог назван просторечным.* В общем, решайте сами. Но лично я очень люблю творОг и каждое утро съедаю пачку творогА.

----------


## wanja

Я сижу на берегу,
Не могу поднять ногУ.
- Не ногУ, а нОгу!
Всё равно не мОгу.

----------


## Звездочёт

Хорошо, а вот куда нужно ставить ударение в слове хаос?

----------


## MasterAdmin

х*а*ос and нал*и*л are most common and standard

----------


## Звездочёт

> х*а*ос and нал*и*л are most common and standard

 Во-о-от. А ведь первоначально в слове хаос, как и в слове творог, ударение стояло в конце. Я знаю, что твОрог первоначально был диалектным вариантом. Но сейчас это уже не так. Язык -- живая, пластичная структура, он отражает реалии наших дней.  http://www.novsu.ru/press/novuniver/i.2 ... cle=ivanic  

> Когда нелитературная, разговорная фиксация ударения в том или ином слове или той или иной форме слова приобретает широкое распространение, достигает некоей критической массы, тогда ученые допускают ее как один из вариантов в литературные сферы. Сначала литературный и разговорный варианты соперничают, и словари иллюстрируют их сосуществование. Но затем побеждает один из них. Так, на первый слог мы сейчас ставим ударение в словах "творог", "хаос", а на последний - "феномен".

 Для меня уже творОг ассоциируется с просторечным языком; я так никогда не скажу, поскольку такая форма вызывает у меня чувство резкого отторжения. Так что не заставите.  ::   http://otvet.mail.ru/question/8402951/  

> Вопрос: как будет правильно - ТВоРОГ или ТВОРоГ? 
> Ответ:
> В современной речи мы можем услышать произношение как ТВоРОГ – с ударением на 1-м слоге, так и ТВОРоГ – с ударением на последнем слоге. 
> Такие колебания – это не случайные оговорки. Они служат показателем постоянных изменений, которые происходят в языке. 
> Оказывается, традиционным в русском литературном языке было ударение только на конце - ТВОРоГ. Любопытно то, что “Словарь Академии Российской по азбучному порядку расположенный”, который составлялся в начале 19 века, приводит только одну эту форму. Более того, обязательность такого ударения подчёркивалась ещё и орфографически, то есть составители этого Словаря написали это слово с буквой А в первом предударном слоге - ТВАРоГ. Точно так же ( с буквой А) они рекомендовали писать и производные: ТВАРОЖёК (современная орфограмма – ТВОРОЖоК), ТВАРоЖНИК, ТВАРоЖНИЧЕК.  
> Можно в этом убедиться, открыв 6-й том Словаря, он был опубликован в 1822 году (в столбце 679-м пропечатаны с буквой А все слова с корнем ТВАРоГ). 
> Если мы откроем другие нормативные словари 19 века, то окажется, что и они рекомендуют в слове ТВОРоГ это же наконечное ударение. 
> Возникает вопрос: откуда же в русском языке у слова ТВОРоГ появилось ударение на первом слоге - ТВоРОГ? 
> Впервые эту произносительную форму слова отмечает в Толковом словаре живого великорусского языка Владимир Иванович Даль, причём он приводит рядом с этим словом помету - “новогородское”. Как видим, в 19 веке произношение ТВоРОГ (с ударением на первом слоге) было нелитературным, а диалектным. И такое положение сохранялось довольно долго. И только в 20 веке эта нелитературная (диалектная) произносительная форма слова стала очень быстро распростаняться.  
> ...

----------


## Crocodile

> [...] Но сейчас это уже не так. Язык -- живая, пластичная структура, он отражает реалии наших дней. [...] Для меня уже творОг ассоциируется с просторечным языком; я так никогда не скажу, поскольку такая форма вызывает у меня чувство резкого отторжения.

 А егда отроки-забавники нужду возымеют словеса родителева иначить - не укреплюсь сердцем. Аще ко всему и довелось мне помнить 1983-й год в зрелости своей. Поелику смиряюсь и не возымею гнева на "чувство резкого отторжения".   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Более того, обязательность такого ударения подчёркивалась ещё и орфографически, то есть составители этого Словаря написали это слово с буквой А в первом предударном слоге - ТВАРоГ.

  

> Впервые эту произносительную форму слова отмечает в Толковом словаре живого великорусского языка Владимир Иванович Даль, причём он приводит рядом с этим словом помету - “новогородское”.

 Опа! Оказывается "тв*О*рог" - древнеолбанское слово. Новгородцы - красавчеги.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Ramil  I've never heard нАлил and егИптяне in my life. I don't think they are correct.   Ег*и*птяне _is_ correct. I've heard it in my life many times. But I personally say "египт*я*не", and recommend to use this stress (they are both correct, however).

 Say what?!?!?! This is TOTALLY and THOROUGHLY INCORRECT.   ::   ::   ::   
I'm sorry for this quite emotional reaction, but this variant is extremely weird to me. And I'm hopeless to find it in any dictionary...

----------


## Оля

> Say what?!?!?! This is TOTALLY and THOROUGHLY INCORRECT.

 This is totally and thoroughly *correct*, Rtyom  ::    

> I'm sorry for this quite emotional reaction, but this variant is extremely weird to me. And I'm hopeless to find it in any dictionary...

 Open Gramota.ru.  ::    

> египтяне, -ян, _ед._ -янин, -а и _(о жителях Древнего Египта)_ *египтяне*, -ян, ед. -янин, -а

----------


## basurero

Интересно, спасибо за информацию. 
дружИтся или дрУжится
крОшит или крошИт 
Также есть очень много прилагательных, которые, согласно некоторым словарям, можно произносить по-разному в краткой форме во множественном числе:
бОдры или бодрЫ
дОбры или добрЫ
глУпы или глупЫ

----------


## Propp

> бОдры или бодрЫ

 Сразу вспоминается эпизод из кинофильма "Добро пожаловать или Посторонним вход воспрещён", где дети ужасно унылым голосом повторяют: "Мы бодр*ы*... весел*ы*..."  ::

----------


## Wowik

> +1 to "творОг"
> творОг => творОжная запеканка

 творОг => творОжник
твОрог => сЫрник   ::

----------


## Lampada

Нагуглилось: 
Взято из статьи:  http://www.pereplet.ru/text/mane/manevich26noy01.html
Автор:  *Лилия Маневич*, преподаватель сценической речи. Сиэттл, штат Вашингтон.   
" _...Хочу привести примеры допущенных орфоэпических ошибок, которые были отмечены мною в течение всего лишь нескольких часов при просмотре передач на каналах русско-американского и российского телевидения. 
Все ошибки были сделаны творческими работниками телевидения: дикторами, ведущими, журналистами, авторами программ. ..."_  
"_Во избежание ошибок при постановке ударений в глаголах следует помнить, что в большинстве случаев глагольные приставки принимают на себя ударения, если это глаголы мужского и среднего рода единственного и множественного числа прошедшего времени:"_   _"В глаголах женского рода при наличии приставки ударение, как правило, падает на окончание:"_   _"Краткие страдательные причастия женского рода обычно имеют ударения на окончании:"_  
Из комментариев:    _"...Что касается правильности произношения и ударения, то следует говорить (добавлю к списку уважаемой госпожи Маневич):  
КаталОг, а не катАлог
ДиалОг, а не диАлог
ПрофЕссоры, а не профессорА*
ДоговОр, договОры, а не дОговоры или договорА
ОбеспЕчение, а не обеспечЕние
ОсуждЁнный, а не осУжденный
Господин, а не мужик, браток, кореш, товарищ, братан, ты, эй, командир, лох, фраер
СвЁклА, а не свеклА
Класть, положить, укладывать, а не ложИть или лОжить.
Миллиционер, а не мент.
Совокупляться, а не трахаться (Так рекомендует кафедра непечатных выражений Института Русского Языка и Литературы)
Бандит, а не крутой, в законе, босс, начальник, старшОй, бугор, бизнесмен, предприниматель, помощник депутата.
Пошутить, а не приколоться.
Собраться, а не намылиться. Намыливаются в тюрьме так называемые "козлы" перед извращенным совокуплением с теми, кто их к этому принуждает.
Одежда, наряд, а не прикид, который вору делает дешевый портной на скорую руку.
"Особо наглое жулье", а не "олигархи".
"Выпас баранов", а не "демократия".
Доллар, а не бакс, УЕ, зеленый, американская валютная единица. ..."_

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Say what?!?!?! This is TOTALLY and THOROUGHLY INCORRECT.       This is totally and thoroughly *correct*, Rtyom 
> Open Gramota.ru.     
> 			
> 				египтяне, -ян, _ед._ -янин, -а и _(о жителях Древнего Египта)_ *египтяне*, -ян, ед. -янин, -а

 Оля, I'm sorry, but I'm with Rtyom on this.   ::   "Египтяне" is extremely weird and I just can't believe that you (or any average person) use it.  :: 
Check your own example carefully. It says, that "египтяне" applies *to people of Ancient Egypt only*. Maybe some professors working in this field use this stress, but I think that 99,9% of the population doesn't know about such subtleties, and use the same (common) stress on "я" for both modern and ancient Egyptians. 
If a foreigner says "егИптяне" it will be corrected as a mistake by the majority of people. So I would not recommend to memorize this pronunciation. 
PS. Лампада, отличная подборка! Правда, немного смущает, что эта дама живет в Америке (в том смысле, что если она эмигрировала давно, языковые нормы могли немного измениться.. опять же, сценическая речь, наверное, имеет свою специфику). Но в целом очень полезно. Неправильные ударения - бич говорящих на русском языке.
А все говорят "Монета найденА"? Я бы сказала "нАйдена".  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Нагуглилось: 
> Взято из статьи:  http://www.pereplet.ru/text/mane/manevich26noy01.html
> Автор:  *Лилия Маневич*, преподаватель сценической речи. Сиэттл, штат Вашингтон.

 По-моему, у дамы крыша едет на почве правил. 
ЮркнУл?   ::  
МизЕрный? (Нет, я понимаю, что преферанс и французский, но слово-то само по себе явно нелитературное. Тут уж как говорят, так и правильно.)
...
БаржА и силОс - профессиональный жаргон/терминология. Тоже ведь часть языка.
 и т.д. и т.п.   

> "В глаголах женского рода при наличии приставки ударение, как правило, падает на окончание:"

 СказалА - сделалА. Как отрезалА. Что она натворилА! 
Какое-то марсианское правило. 
А комментарий хороший.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Оля, I'm sorry, but I'm with Rtyom on this.    "Египтяне" is extremely weird and I just can't believe that you (or any average person) use it.

 Please read more carefully what I wrote above. I said I personally prefer the variant "египтЯне", too.
But "being with Rtyom" on this means asserting that the variant "егИптяне" is totally incorrect, when Gramota says that this form DOES exist; so you're argueing against dictionaries.   

> Check your own example carefully. It says, that "египтяне" applies *to people of Ancient Egypt only*.

 I never said the contrary. Moreover, I know perfectly well that it's about Ancient Egyptians only, and I even underlined that in my post! 
The only thing I wanted to say in this thread is that the variant "егИптяне" exists and is not "totally and thoroughly incorrect", and dictionaries confirm that. If someone has never heard this stress, it doesn't mean it is wrong.

----------


## Lampada

> ...А все говорят "Монета найденА"? Я бы сказала "нАйдена".

 "НайденА" мне тоже глаз резануло.  Странно, что в комментариях к статье никто не возмутился.
А вот "книга переведенА" вроде нормально звучит.

----------


## Scrabus

МизЕрный, юркнУл, заржАвел, обнарУжение, найденА   ::   ::   ::  . Никогда бы так не сказал   ::  . Учитывая, что такая куча орфоэпических ошибок была замечена на телевидении, т.е. среди вполне образованных людей, сказать, что же действительно правильно, а что нет, уже невозможно  ::  . Сам же определяю на слух, если режет, значит что-то не то). ЕгИптяне очень неестественно звучит, почти как сказать фрАнцузы, т.е. в жизни бы не подумал что такой вариант существует, пусть даже он и упоминается "где-то там". Так никто не говорит и этого достаточно  :: .

----------

